# Our first litter!



## AgilityHav

Im relativly new to the bored here, and I hope this is the right spot, but this February, we are breeding our Havanese, Hailey( CH Hyatt's Estrella Filante)!

It will be my first litter, and Im hoping it will be a good one! We are breeding Hailey to Buster, AKC/CAN/MEX/Int Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX I am absolutly ESTATIC about this litter, and being a junior, I cant wait to get a jump start on my future "lines"

I have done agility with my other dogs since I was 9, conformation for almost two years now, and now I can add breeder to my list! Im very excited, and although I have the help of our Mentor(Hailey's breeder) any advice you guys can give would be greatly appreciated!

Just some info on our "breeding program" and Hailey:

Hailey has been CERFd, and had her heart checked, everything has come back normal. She is having her hips and elbows OFA prelim x-ray thursday(she is 20 months now) and she will be BEAR tested when she gets to the stud owners! 

Hailey(along with her breeder's amazing help!) has been an amazing gift to me, and I cant wait to expand the joy in my life by bringing some more amazing little Havs into the world(were keeping a pup.....maybe two......)! Just a little about Hailey, her father is an "Askin" dog, out of Pan(Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons ROMX) and her mother is a "Payasa" dog out of Buster and Yoyo(Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX, and Ch Leonardo Payasita Yoyo ROMX). Yes, we are breeding Hailey back to her grandsire, however it is a breed back that we know has brought sucess(I know your on here, so let me know if you want this info taken off ) but it is the same Buster cross as "Vallee" Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine. 

I am VERY happy about this litter, and like I said, if anyone has any tips or advice, please let me know, its my first litter, and I need all the help I can get!

Thanks!

p.s. I know I keep repeating myself, but Im really excited, I finally got permission from Buster's owner to brag, and I cant help it, Im estatic!


----------



## ama0722

I don't have advice about lines or anything but you must get a puppy webcam like Kimberly as she has set the stage for amazing breeders!

Amanda


----------



## AgilityHav

ama0722 said:


> I don't have advice about lines or anything but you must get a puppy webcam like Kimberly as she has set the stage for amazing breeders!
> 
> Amanda


I'll try! My brother is a computer whiz(he set up our website) so I think I could probably manage!


----------



## Kathy

AgilityHav said:


> Im relativly new to the bored here, and I hope this is the right spot, but this February, we are breeding our Havanese, Hailey( CH Hyatt's Estrella Filante)!
> 
> It will be my first litter, and Im hoping it will be a good one! We are breeding Hailey to Buster, AKC/CAN/MEX/Int Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX I am absolutly ESTATIC about this litter, and being a junior, I cant wait to get a jump start on my future "lines"
> 
> I have done agility with my other dogs since I was 9, conformation for almost two years now, and now I can add breeder to my list! Im very excited, and although I have the help of our Mentor(Hailey's breeder) any advice you guys can give would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Just some info on our "breeding program" and Hailey:
> 
> Hailey has been CERFd, and had her heart checked, everything has come back normal. She is having her hips and elbows OFA prelim x-ray thursday(she is 20 months now) and she will be BEAR tested when she gets to the stud owners!
> 
> Hailey(along with her breeder's amazing help!) has been an amazing gift to me, and I cant wait to expand the joy in my life by bringing some more amazing little Havs into the world(were keeping a pup.....maybe two......)! Just a little about Hailey, her father is an "Askin" dog, out of Pan(Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons ROMX) and her mother is a "Payasa" dog out of Buster and Yoyo(Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX, and Ch Leonardo Payasita Yoyo ROMX). Yes, we are breeding Hailey back to her grandsire, however it is a breed back that we know has brought sucess(I know your on here, so let me know if you want this info taken off ) but it is the same Buster cross as "Vallee" Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine.
> 
> I am VERY happy about this litter, and like I said, if anyone has any tips or advice, please let me know, its my first litter, and I need all the help I can get!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> p.s. I know I keep repeating myself, but Im really excited, I finally got permission from Buster's owner to brag, and I cant help it, Im estatic!


Hi Hailey's owner,
That should be a nice breeding and for your first litter, wow! You go girl!! Yes, Vallee is a Buster daughter. Vallee's mother is a Buster grand-daughter. No Pan in Vallee's pedigree though. I look forward to seeing the puppies and understand your excitment. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Leeann

I agree with Amanda we need another web cam and lots and lots of pictures.

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your upcoming litter.


----------



## Rita

Welcome aboard :welcome:and congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! We want to see lots of pictures of the puppies. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome! Glad to have you here. We'll be eagerly awaiting these puppies right along with you


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations. Hope everything goes well for you. I am a novice, but from knowing what I do about those lines, this should be a great litter. Can't wait to see them.

My dog, Shelby (I got her from a BYB), has some of the same dogs in her pedigree, as your Hailey.


----------



## pjewel

How exciting for you. It sounds like a wonderful breeding that should produce great pups. The hardest part I would imagine will be to find it in you to give any of them up.


----------



## mckennasedona

Natasha,
Welcome to the Forum. How exciting for you. A very first litter. I have no advice but do look forward to hearing all about it and seeing photos of the little ones.


----------



## Laurief

Yay Natasha, you must be do excited!!


----------



## Havtahava

Natasha, how exciting! My advice would be to make sure you keep Hailey in shape before the breeding and check with your veterinarian about the amount of exercise (even just walking) during her pregnancy. It will help her with recovery and that HUGE litter you'll be getting, hopefully.

There are a lot of Buster puppies and grandpuppies here. My Piaget is a Buster grandson (his sire is a Buster son) and great-grandson (and his dam is a Buster granddaughter). I hope you get a Vallee or a Piaget out of your breeding!


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum. 

It must be so very exciting for you. I agree, we will need a puppy cam installed in the welping box, just like Kimberly's. :biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn

Congratulations Hailey! That's exciting news! Please keep us posted.

Our pups are related! Rocky's (sable) father is Los Perrito's Wee Pantaloons.


----------



## AgilityHav

lol, I think a good portion of the Havanese in the show ring go back to either Buster or Pan(but even more to fievel  ) Three of the top 5 Havanese are Buster kids, lol


----------



## JanB

Natasha, I just found this thread. How exciting...congratulations!!

My Tessa is from Payasa and is a Buster and YoYo descendant


----------



## Missy

AgilityHav said:


> Im relativly new to the bored here,


Hi Natasha, congrats on your first litter- How exciting- I had to laugh when I read this typo - "bored" instead of "board" Because you would think that we are all bored because of all the time we spend on the forum. I believe there is only one thing more addicting than the Hav Forum and that is the Hav's themselves.

Welcome and good luck! of course we will want to see lots of pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome to the forum .
How exciting for you to have a litter .. Please keep us in the loop and let us know how things are progressing ..
I remember how excited I was to learn that Asta's dame was in fact pregnant .. I was so-oo excited but we were never really given much information on what was new and how things were progressing and this was disappointing to a prospective owner ..
It must be even more exciting to have a litter of puppies on your own .. 
Hopefully you will have lots of help from the other breeders here .. 
Good luck ..


----------



## AgilityHav

Minor update, Hailey had her hips and elbows x-rayed for displasia, and tested for luxating patellas. all came back good! The vet said she had very pretty hips  lol


----------



## Havtahava

Yea! Great test results are always wonderful! One more step done. That's a good feeling. Congratulations!


----------



## Elaine

Natasha,
You will have a very good mentor in Barbara & Michele to help you through this first litter. They are wonderful breeders and have produced some absolutely beautiful offspring, as you have seen from others on this list. I know you will have lots of fun with your litter and understand your enthusiasm. I know every time we breed another litter we are so excited to watch them grow and see what we have produced. This is such a fun time for you and I know it will be a great experience. Keep us posted.


----------



## Poornima

Natasha,
Good luck with your breeding program! Wish you all the best with Hailey and your first litter. Looking foward to seeing lots of pictures of cute healthy puppies and their mom. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## jillnors2

Did you ever breed Hailey ?


----------



## casperkeep

Hello!!!! I am very excited for you. I know you will enjoy every minute of it. Can't wait to see some pictures!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

jillnors2 said:


> Did you ever breed Hailey ?


Jill, I asked the other day, too. Here is her reply.


----------



## AgilityHav

yea, sorry guys, been busy with school  ...we havnt bred her yet.....why do they never come into season when you want them to!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Natasha - congratulations and welcome. I love your dedication to dogs and know you'll make a wonderful breeder. My girls will be so jealous. Keep us posted and if you can do a puppy cam - make sure you've got plenty of bandwidth because we will HOG your network!


----------



## AgilityHav

Well, Hailey's gone into season!!! My mom is headed to the Johannes' tomorrow to have Hailey bred to Buster!!!

This means 8ish week old pups at nationals(if all goes well  )!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Finally - congratulations and best wishes for a successful pregnancy and whelping!


----------



## jillnors2

Best of luck, this is very exciting. Will you be keeping a pup? And where are you located?
Thanks
Jill


----------



## AgilityHav

Were in OH. and yes, we are keeping a pup, and depending on litter size/quality(which we are hoping will be very high!) and given my mom and I can convince my dad, two.


----------



## Leeann

Wahoo Natasha, boy this girl really made you wait.

We are sending over good vibes for a succesful pregnancy.


----------



## EstrellaVila

That is awesome Natasha!! I am so excited for you, I wish you a very successful pregnancy with Hailey!


----------



## mellowbo

Yea! Keep us posted on the upcoming BIG litter.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## AgilityHav

Thanks!!

Now we need to come up with a litter theme 

For a call name for the girl I keep, its going to be Miley.

As for themes for registered names, my mom really likes a night/midnight theme, two we have come up with for that are:
Hermosa's When Day Met Night
Hermosa's Midnight Camisado

I would like more options, so if anyone has ideas, please share!!

Parents names are:
Ch Hyatt's Estrella Filante (Shooting Star) a.k.a. Hailey 
and
Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX a.k.a. Buster

I tried to come up with a theme relating to both parents, but all I could really come up with is a patriotic theme, and I cant think of very many reg. names to go with that that I really liked........ 

H
Help is needed from our fellow hav people!!


----------



## jillnors2

Has Hailey had her hips tested? I didn't see the results on OFA. 
Thanks
Jill


----------



## marjrc

Congrats, Natasha ! Please do keep us posted as to Hailey's progress. 

I am not much help with names, but with 'night' as the theme, how about..... 

Amaya - night rain
Chandra - of the night
Ilta - night
Koko - native american 'night'
Leila or Laila means "night beauty"
Lilith - belonging to the night
Nisha - night
Rajanee - 'night' and another name of goddes Kali
Verspera - evening star
Usha - sister of night
Orpheus - darkness of night
Rakesh - Lord of the night
Otieno - born at night
Sameer or Samir - companion of evening talk


----------



## AgilityHav

jillnors2 said:


> Has Hailey had her hips tested? I didn't see the results on OFA.
> Thanks
> Jill


yes, she has.....to be honest, Im not sure why they arnt up there, we got the results back(excellent  ) but they never have appeared on the site...the only thing we can think of is that since she wasnt quite two when they were done, there not "offical" to put up. We thought she would be in season over her 2nd birthday(at which time it was a little late  ).

She has had her hips/elbows/patellas done, has had her heart checked, CERFd, BEAR tested, and has been checked for liver shunts.......

but, I _may_ have some bad news.....while the vet said we may of just had her in early, we took Hailey today to be palpitated(its 24 days from the first tie) but the vet didnt feel anything.... we are taking her back this time next week for the vet to feel again....... we can only hope we were just early.....


----------



## Kathy

Natasha,
Can you take her to have an ultrasound done? They typically are not real expensive, but will confirm for sure if she is pregnant. It can be done anytime after the 29th day after breeding. Is she showing any signs of being pregnant? Like her who-who still being enlarged or throwing up bile, or sleeping a lot, seems more loving and clingy, picking at her food, etc? My fingers are crossed she is pregnant, I was looking forward to seeing your litter. 

In order for the hips to be on OFA's web site, you have to be sure and have the hips done after age 2 years as that is when they can give clearences and will send you a certificate showing she passed her OFA hips. Then you will also be sent a CHIC certificate and number.


----------



## AgilityHav

Kathy said:


> Natasha,
> Is she showing any signs of being pregnant? Like her who-who still being enlarged or throwing up bile, or sleeping a lot, seems more loving and clingy, picking at her food, etc?QUOTE]
> 
> That describes her to a Tee....I was also REALLY wanting pups for Nationals. We will try to palpitate again, I am waiting for Michele to respond again with the dates they did the deed, so that I can count to be sure. If the vet still dosnt feel anything, we will do an ultra sound....we already have two show homes(and the two were keeping  ) lined up that want Buster puppies.....lets hope they get them!!!


----------



## AgilityHav

We have a blub!!!

Hailey was palpitated agan today, and the vet felt a blub!! We wont know how many we're having for another 4ish weeks, but we're so excited puppies are confimed!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

AgilityHav said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Now we need to come up with a litter theme
> 
> For a call name for the girl I keep, its going to be Miley.
> 
> As for themes for registered names, my mom really likes a night/midnight theme, two we have come up with for that are:
> Hermosa's When Day Met Night
> Hermosa's Midnight Camisado
> 
> I would like more options, so if anyone has ideas, please share!!
> 
> Parents names are:
> Ch Hyatt's Estrella Filante (Shooting Star) a.k.a. Hailey
> and
> Ch Starkette Pride of Wincroft ROMX a.k.a. Buster
> 
> I tried to come up with a theme relating to both parents, but all I could really come up with is a patriotic theme, and I cant think of very many reg. names to go with that that I really liked........
> 
> H
> Help is needed from our fellow hav people!!


I'm late on this but how about:

Hermosa's Midnight Madness
Hermosa's Moonstruck
Hermosa's Just Before Dawn
Hermosa's What a Night!

for starters.


----------



## Havtahava

The vet felt a blub? LMHO! That's the first time I've ever heard a pup described as that, but it's a lot closer to feeling like a blub than a pup! Congratulations on the successful palpation.


----------



## Kathy

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

AgilityHav said:


> We have a blub!!!
> 
> Hailey was palpitated agan today, and the vet felt a blub!! We wont know how many we're having for another 4ish weeks, but we're so excited puppies are confimed!!!!!


Wahoooo Natasha, I am soooo happy for you Congrats.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Congrats Natasha - I'll bet you are beside yourself with joy. Do post the x-ray when you get it so we can guess how many puppies.


----------



## ama0722

Congrats!!! I do have to ask what a blub and a palpation are though???


----------



## AgilityHav

A palpitation is when the vet just feels for puppies. it felt like a stomache massage to Hailey! differnt parts of Hailey feel differnt, her bladder is nice and squshee, her colon and other areas feel different too(this is all felt from the outside) imbetween a dogs bladder and colon are where their uterus is. This is where the vet hopes to feel a "blub" or the little sack that the future puppy is in(so, a blub is a puppy  )

Thanks everybody!! Were getting a head start on things and putting up our whelping box tonight


----------



## EstrellaVila

Congrats Natasha! That is so wonderful and exciting.


----------



## michi715

Yay! Congrats and good luck! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, the other neat bit of trivia about palpation is that you can only palpate for puppies in a window of a few days. I believe it is only possible to palpate within a three day period. Earlier than that, and they aren't formed enough to feel. After that, and they are so protected that they can no longer be felt either. (That's my layman's version of explaining.)


----------



## AgilityHav

Just a quick little pupdate!

We have about three weeks left to go! We set up the whelping box in my bed room, and Hailey is now allowed to sleep upstairs with me instead of in her crate like the other dogs.

And she's showing! Her belly is getting nice and round! She is starting to widen at the sides, and her tuck up is almost compleatly gone!

Just wanted to share!


----------



## Leeann

Thanks for the update Natasha, you must be getting soooo excited. We are looking forward to some new baby pictures.


----------



## casperkeep

I am so exvited for you. I am sure you can't wait. Can't wait to see some puppy pics...it just gets me going about getting a boy!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the update, Natasha. I sure hope Hailey remains relatively comfortable through these last few weeks. You know, we'll expect pix as soon as the little darlings arrive...


----------



## ama0722

Very exciting. Have you done an xray yet for a count?


----------



## Havtahava

That's exciting Natasha!

Amanda, if she still has three weeks to go, they can't do the x-ray for at least two more weeks. The bones calcify in that last week (or week and a half) and that's the only time they will show up on the film.


----------



## AgilityHav

Exactly Kimberly, we have an appointment for x-rays the 26th. Day 60 will be the 28th(but she needs to wait to have her pups until the 30th at least...I will be gone the 28th/29th.

But dont worry, you will get pelnty of puppy pictures!!!


----------



## AgilityHav

Update, we go for X-rays tomarow!! I will let you know how many pups we will be expecting


----------



## Havtahava

See if you can get the veterinarian to not tell you what he/she sees (in regard to numbers) and see if you can count them first. It's fun to see if you're right! (Hint: Count heads & spines, not spines alone.)


----------



## AgilityHav

Well, we have a slight dissapointment(but you never know, this may turn out to be great...) but it looks like Hailey is having a singleton litter....yep, just one puppy!

If anyone has any experiance with raising a single puppy, PLEASE let me know!

Oh, and now we need a name  since we are having just one puppy, I think we are going to save the night theme....I was thinking about something having to do with him/her being an only puppy.

Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Natasha - just remember that Heidi (Katie's from MopTop) is a singleton and she's a beauty! I know you have to work a bit harder at socializing since they don't get the interaction from their littermates, but perhaps someone is close by with puppies of a small breed that you might be able to hook up with.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Congrats on your singleton!
My Heidi is a singleton (there were others in her litter, but she was the only living puppy). She is the one you see in my avitar. I enjoyed having a "one and only".
She was quite the chubby little thing when she was nursing. But I really had to be careful about keeping her bedding lumpy so that she wouldn't flatten out and become a swimmer puppy. We all held her ALOT, and I really touched her all over (in between her toes, in her ears, I stuck my fingers in her mouth etc, and I wasn't always gentle about it) several times a day. I figured she wouldn't get all that stimulation from her littermates, so I had to do it for her.
Heidi was a great puppy. She learned things so quickly, she was completely potty trained to our doggy door at 8 weeks old! She has grown up to be quite a "hava-brat" as I like to call her. She battles with her mom a bit about who's boss, but I think that is just the stong personality she gets from her alpha mom.
Let me know if you have any questions~ I would be happy to help you!
Congrats again and I can't wait to hear all about the delivery. Does the vet think she will have to have a c-sec?


----------



## Kathy

AgilityHav said:


> Well, we have a slight dissapointment(but you never know, this may turn out to be great...) but it looks like Hailey is having a singleton litter....yep, just one puppy!
> 
> If anyone has any experiance with raising a single puppy, PLEASE let me know!
> 
> Oh, and now we need a name  since we are having just one puppy, I think we are going to save the night theme....I was thinking about something having to do with him/her being an only puppy.
> 
> Thanks!


Natasha,
We talked privately, but you know I am very happy for you. Having only one, just means it will be spoiled for sure, no question! <grin>

I got to thinking about names: (your kennel name here)'s One and Only

(your kennel name here) One Of A Kind (song by the Spinners) Call name: Spinner


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Hehe Kathy!!
Heidi's registered name is MopTops The One And Only!

You could always do Uno or Solo for a name~
As for registered names, you could do "all about me" or "just me" or something like that~


----------



## Kathy

MopTop Havanese said:


> Hehe Kathy!!
> Heidi's registered name is MopTops The One And Only!
> 
> You could always do Uno or Solo for a name~
> As for registered names, you could do "all about me" or "just me" or something like that~


Well there ya go, it is a great name for a great dog!!! LOL


----------



## EstrellaVila

Congrats on your soon to be super spoiled singleton!! I love the ideas for the solo names, too cute!


----------



## ama0722

Awww, well i am hoping for fat little cutie that looks just like his/her mama!


----------



## AgilityHav

ama0722 said:


> Awww, well i am hoping for fat little cutie that looks just like his/her mama!


we are too  of course with some of his/her pretty daddy thrown in there too


----------



## Judy A

Ah, Katie, what is a swimmer puppy?


----------



## marjrc

I have the same question, Judy. Maybe it's one that has all four legs splayed out ?? I have no idea!


----------



## Leeann

marjrc said:


> I have the same question, Judy. Maybe it's one that has all four legs splayed out ?? I have no idea!


ound:Marj you are too funny.

Natasha any updates for us?? Looking forward to hearing the announcement.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

A swimmer puppy can happen if one puppy gets all the milk, and doesn't have any siblings to climb up on~ Their chest almost flattens out, and their front arms tend to almost stick out to the sides. It can delay their ability to get up on all 4's and walk. 
I noticed with fat little Heidi, who had all the milk to herself, that she was getting the "flat" chest look. So I immediately stuffed a bunch of blankets all around in the whelping box and moved her off her belly onto her side or back multiple times a day. This took the pressure off her chest, and forced her to climb up and over the blankets to get to mom. She was back to normal in a matter of days!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Natasha~~~
Any big announcement yet?!:ear::ear::ear:


----------



## AgilityHav

no puppy yet, but were thinking tonight....when I took her temperature a few hours ago it was lower than usual...and we just discoverd a 1'X1'X6" hole in the backyard under a bush in the back corner by the fence.....she has been panting a fair deal, can't seem to get comfy...is moving all of her bedding around, and only sleeps for about 5 minutes before re situating everything. A breeder friend of mine(who has Beardies) is on stand by for that fun 2am puppy call! Im going to take her temp again now....Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## Judy A

Anxious to hear how it goes, Natasha.

Thanks, Katie....now I know. I didn't even know that could be a problem!


----------



## Brady's mom

Natasha, I just caught up on this thread. My Brady was a singleton. As the owner of a singleton, I can tell you that he was so wonderful from day 1! He was very spoiled by his mom who spent all of her time with him. He was very easy to potty train and all around a good boy. I know my breeder exposed him to all of the other dogs in her home very early on so he would have a lot of socialization with other dogs. Best of luck with your litter of one. I think it just makes that one all that much more special


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Good luck Natasha! Remember, I am only an hour away if you need back up.


----------



## AgilityHav

Thanks Jennifer....Im pretty sure were having a puppy tonight, when my dad went to bed, she wouldnt give him a "good night kiss" she ALWAYS gives him a good night kiss. She just laid in the whelping box, her head on a towl, looking up, with a sad "crampy" look.....

Rosie(Hailey's breeder) is out of town, but we have about 4 people on call, one on stand by at the moment  you make 5  

Ill post pics when he/she is born.....(hopefully tomarow!!)


----------



## Leslie

Natasha~ Best wishes and prayers for a very uneventful delivery tonight. I'll be checking for pix of the little one in the morning.


----------



## Leeann

Oh wow I missed this last night.. Any news for us this morning Natasha? Sending over some good vibes and hope all are doing well.


----------



## AgilityHav

no puppy during the night but she started contractions at about 7....were hoping a not too big puppy soon.....


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness, we are on pins and needles - that poor little girl must have been so uncomfortable last night! 
Cannot wait to hear and see the new baby. We are thinking about Natasha and praying for an easy delivery!


----------



## good buddy

Crossing my fingers for an uneventful delivery!


----------



## pjewel

Add my prayers to the group for an uneventful delivery. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Leslie

Darn! I thought for sure I was gonna find a pic of a tiny, cute little fur baby when I looked here this morning.

Sure hope Hailey delivers that little one quickly and easily. Hugs for you, Natasha, I'm sure you're feeling stressed :hug:


----------



## Laurief

Sorry Natasha - I dont hope "you" have a good delivery- just the pup!! Got the names mixed up.


----------



## Tritia

Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## ama0722

Good thoughts headed your way this morning!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

<------------------Looking forward to some new puppies!


----------



## Laurief

checking back - hope all is going well!


----------



## AgilityHav

We have a puppy, a happy, healthy, active, monster of a girl! she's 8.25 oz....poor Hailey!

We had a bit of a scare, she had steady contractions for about 30 minutes, with nothing resulting, so we took her to the doggy ER. They had her in the back, getting ready for an X-ray(to make sure the pup wasnt too big) and a dose of Oxytocin....she had uterine inertia.....BUT right as the vet tech went to get her for the X-ray from the back, theres the puppy!!! It took her a while, but she's here! I will post pictures in a minute, I have to upload them 

Were still deciding on a name, my nephew is dead set on Bob(he's 7)...because it's easy to spell(his words  )


----------



## Lina

Natasha, how exciting! 8.25oz! Wow, that's a big girl!!! Welcome to the world soon-to-be-renamed Bob!


----------



## Judy A

YEA!! Welcome to your new "little one"!! So glad it turned out OK. How's mommy doing?


----------



## Leeann

Wahooo Congrats Natasha we are all so happy for you and Hailey's first litter. Looking forward to see pictures of Bob LOL. Hey that may mean something for her future you know lots of B.O.B. !!!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations on your little girl, 8.25 oz, that's one big baby. :biggrin1:


----------



## AgilityHav

Here she is!




























she has differnt markings. Her "show side" is compleatly black on her head, from her backskull up, but she has a blaze that goes from the tip of her nose all the way down her back to the black "saddle" spot. The "off side" of her head is mostly black with a little white around her mouth/nose. She also has tan cheeks


----------



## JASHavanese

Ooooooooooooooh how cute!!! And ouch for poor Momma


----------



## Me&2Girls

Absolutely darling Natasha. Congratulations! She's a BIG beauty.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on such a big healthy girl! You know, BOB (as in "Best of Breed") isn't such a bad thing to be called :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila

Congrats on your new baby girl!! She is adorable and cute and chubby! Wishing momma a nice recovery!


----------



## CacheHavs

A HUGE Congratulations on your new arrival. I love her markings, very striking.
I do have to agree with Leslie though that B.O.B may not be such a bad name though:biggrin1:


----------



## AgilityHav

OK, so we have some names...we just cant decide! Which do you guys like(these are reg. names, not call names...were still working on that) 

Hermosa's When Day Met Night
Hermosa's She Has The World
Hermosa's I Caught Fire
Hermosa's Mad As Rabbits
Hermosa's Midnight Camisado
Hermosa's White Heat
Hermosa's White Lightning

Were also open to suggestions!!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Natasha,
CONGRATULATIONS, she looks like a winner to me. Man is she a rolly polly already. :biggrin1: I am so happy it all turned out well.


----------



## Laurief

Wow - she is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav

Thanks everybody! We all love her already!

My Cavalier is going CRAZY though, not knowing what is going on!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Congrats on your new baby girl~ Will you be keeping her no matter what?
Her markings are adorable!


----------



## Judy A

What a good looking big girl!! 

I'm not too sure on the name thing......


----------



## AgilityHav

yes, were keeping her. I talked to Michele Johannes, and she said that every singleton puppy Buster has produced has finished, so were hoping she will turn out just as well(or better, hopefully she'll look something like Vallee  )


----------



## Leeann

I call first dibs on holding her at the National, I hope you are still going Natasha.


----------



## AgilityHav

yep, were going....


----------



## irnfit

Congrats on your beautiful new puppy. Hope Mom is doing well. Look forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## juliav

Oh, what a cutie and I love her fat behind. :biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige

Congras on that new darling little one-will look back over the names and pick one we like-LOL

Miss Paige said to tell her new sissy Hi & she is sending special pupster kisses & hugs to her.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## Miss Paige

The three of us vote for Hermosa's She Has the World just not sure what the call name could be. 

Pat


----------



## trueblue

Awwww...she's adorable.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

How about Hermosa's She's The One and use the call name Shelia.


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your new puppy! She is beautiful!!!! I had to laugh at the name Bob. I had a horse named Bob. Everyone had horses named great fast sounding names,Flash,Wildfire,Misty---I had Bob.ound: Bob was a great horse though.:wink:


----------

